# Hannibal - Deutscher Trailer zur 2. Staffel



## FlorianStangl (3. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Hannibal - Deutscher Trailer zur 2. Staffel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Hannibal - Deutscher Trailer zur 2. Staffel


----------



## MisterBlonde (3. Oktober 2014)

Gute Serie mit einem Mikkelsen, der genau weiß, dass es vergebens war, Hopkins zu imitieren und daher seine ganz eigene Show abliefert. Hopkins' Theatralik ersetzt er mit der Abwesenheit jeglicher normaler und menschlicher Züge. Eine sehr eigene und eiskalte Lecter-Interpretation. Daneben stinkt Hugh Dancy als Will Graham ziemlich ab.  Staffel 2 ist nochmals härter und hat auf jeden Fall weiter das ausgelotet, was man im amerikanischen Free-TV zeigen darf. Der Cliffhanger am Ende ist mörderisch und das Warten auf Staffel 3 nervt.

Bin zwar kein O-Ton-Faschist, hier entgeht einem aber ein beträchtlicher Teil von Mikkelsens Performance in der Synchro, da seine doch recht eigentümliche und dick- akzentgeschwängerte Sprechweise im Original die Darbietung nur noch "fremdartiger" erscheinen lässt.


----------

